# DC Motors on Ebay



## lazzer408 (May 18, 2008)

Can someone edit the post title to "dc motors on ebay" or something relevant? I don't know how or why it just says "B"

I'm not sure if it's ok to post my own ebay listings in the forum. If it's not just slap me and delete it. 

For you bicycle guys I'm selling some sweet servo motors. VERY efficient. ~roughly~ 20rpm per volt. Rated 140v 6.5a with encoder/tach and splash proof!  I'm thinking they are 4 pole. About 4"x10" but 2" on the end is the encoder which could probably be removed. Looks like a 5/8" key'd shaft.

Item# 110259431645


----------



## lazzer408 (May 18, 2008)

Please delete this post.


----------

